# Weed eater will not start?



## TooledUp (Jul 7, 2009)

Is there a fuel filter on it--if so it may be plugged?? Is there a bowl on the bottom of the carb that you can take off to see if you are getting any gas? Have you tried spraying any ether directly into the carb and seeing if it will fire??


----------



## Renkeepa (Dec 13, 2009)

HI I have had the same problem, regarding the fuel line breaking, I replaced all the line with new lines refitted in the correct order, I have the fuel flowing from the fuel tank to carb, from top of carb through primer back to tank.

Now I also poured some fuel directly into the carb, resulting in the weed eater starting and then stalling when all the fuel has been used.

Any ideas why it will not start?

Ren


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Now I also poured some fuel directly into the carb, resulting in the weed eater starting and then stalling when all the fuel has been used.
> 
> Any ideas why it will not start?


Ayuh,... My guess is the Carb itself is plugged internally... 
That's why most weedwackers end up in dumpsters... Plugged Carbs...


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

i would have to say the carb. but my john deere weed eater would not start so i brought it in and a Hornet made a nest in the exhaust pipe. Cleaned it out and it fired right up. Its something to look at i guess.
good luck


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

fuel , spark and compression. Put fuel in piston chamber and try to start. If it runs, it is most likely fuel diaphram


----------

